

Police pepper spray, tear gas hundreds of college students in Ohio - cryoshon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDHuQ8pylmA

======
cratermoon
s/college students/rioters/

~~~
cryoshon
Watch the video in the link...

I see no rioting, just peaceful congregation.

~~~
cratermoon
If they were black, they'd be called rioters.

